# الدائرة الكهربائية للمكيف



## amr68diab (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

هل تختلف الدائرة الكهربائية للمكيف العادي ( بارد فقط ) عن المكيف ذات الدورة العكسية ( حامي بارد )
ارجو الشرح بالصور اذا ممكن

شكرا​


----------



## mottohotto (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا التكييف الاسبليت البارد و البارد ساخن دوره عاكسه فيه اختلافات فيما يلى 
توصيل الباور ثابت يعنى اطراف التغذيه الرئيسيه بين الوحدتين و هما 2 طرف 
طرف ثالث للكنترول و هو يبدا من الفانه و يخرج الى الكنتاكتور و تغذيته من ريلى مركب بكارت الكنترول 
توصيل الكنترول يزيد فى الدوره العاكسه بالنسبه لماتور مكثف مروحه الكوندنسر و الوحده الداخليه حيث عند عمل الجهاز ساخن تعمل المروحه الخارجيه و المروحه الداخليه لا تعمل لمده زمنيه يحددها السنسور الراكب على ملف الوحده الداخليه فعندما يكون اخر نهايه ملف المواسير للوحده الداخليه ساخن يغلق دائره ماتور الوحده الداخليه و تعمل و تسمى هذه العمليه السيكله و يلعب هنا هذا الحساس دور مهم جدا حيث يجعل الهواء الخارج من الوحده الداخليه دائما ساخن لانه من غير المقبول ان يخرج هواء بارد او حتى عادى من الوحده الداخليه فى فصل الشتاء لان جو الغرفه بطبيعته بارد فإذا تحركت المروحه فسوف تحرك هواء الغرف و يسحب بارد و يطرد بارد و هنا جائت وظيفه الحساس ليفتح دائره ماتور المروحه و لا يغلقها الا اذا تأكد ان ملف مواسير الوحده الداخليه امتلىء بالغاز الساخن فيغلق الحساس ماتور المروحه و يبدا بسحب الهواء البارد و يطرده ساخن 
النقطه الثانيه هى ماتور المروحه الخارجيه أيضا موصل على ريلاى للمروحه و حساس لمنع تجمع الثلج حيث ان درجه الحراره بالخارج بارده و الوحده الخارجيه تعمل كمبخر فسوف يكون هناك فرصه لتجميع الثلج على المبخر فى الوحده الخارجيه و هنا يقوم الحساس بفصل ماتور الوحده الداخليه و اعطاء اشاره للبلف العاكس بعكس الدوره و فصل ماتور الوحده الداخليه فيخرج الغاز ساخن على الوحده الخارجيه ليذوب الثلج و عندما يصل لدرجه الذوبان يعكس البلف مره اخرى ليوصل ماتور الوحده الخارجيه و ينتظر حساس الوحده الداخليه ليصل الى درجه الحراره ليوصل ماتور الفانه 
اذا كارت الكنترول هو الفارق الرئيسي فى الجهاز البارد و الجهاز الساخن لانه فى حاله الجهاز ساخن بارد يكون مهامات كارت الكنترول اكثر و بها حساسات اكثر 
الحساسات مركبه على الكويل الخارجى و الداخلى تقوم بوظائف البارد فى الصيف و الساخن فى الشتاء 
ريلى خاص بالبلف العاكس و يخرج طرف منه الى الخارج و يأخد تغذيه من الكارت كنترول 
ريلى خاص بماتور الوحده الخارجيه و يأخذ تغذيته من الكارت كنترول 
الموضوع طويل و يطول شرحه و سوف احاول ارفاق صور ان امكن و شكرا


----------



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم 

هل تختلف الدائرة الكهربائية للمكيف العادي ( بارد فقط ) عن المكيف ذات الدورة العكسية ( حامي بارد )
نعم لانك تضيف الهيت بمب أو البلف العاكس ويوصل بالكهرباء





ويمكنك أن تدخل الي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85506.html


----------



## amr68diab (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني ارجو التوضيح بالصور لاني ما فمت منيح
شكرا لكم


----------



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل ادخل علي الرابط حتلاقي كم من المعلومات المفيدة التي شارك بها اخوانك المهندسين


----------



## محسن يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز : مرسل مستند لشرح دائره التبريد فى حاله استخدام الجهاز بارد او ساخن باستخدام البلف العاكس ولفهم الدائره الكهربيه لكى تعمل على البارد والساخن ادخل على الموضوع اللى عامله مهندس سليمان سعد الدين واللى بيشرح فيه دوائر التحكم واحده واحده وباذن الله ستفهم كل شى .


----------



## مستريورك (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااا
الاخ محسن


----------



## morad amawi (29 يناير 2011)

شي جيد للغايه


----------



## mechanic power (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## call_of_duty (7 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله في كعلى المعلومة القيمة .. تواجهني مشكلة في مكيف اسبليت 24 وحدة الضاغط يعمل لكن لايوجد ضغط لايسحب ولا يدفع الغاز


----------



## zin10 (8 يوليو 2012)

*الاستاذ محسن يوسف الملف الذي ارفقته جدا مفيد*


----------



## عبدالله العراقي87 (9 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------

